# Integrado CI 74ls90.



## crisman (Jul 22, 2010)

muy buenas tardes tengan todos ustedes. les cuento que quiero hacer un contador de 0-100 pero el circuito que tengo me pide el integrado 74ls90 pero en la electronica no hay ni en lugares cercanos. mi pregunta es que otro integrado tiene la misma funcion y cual es la diferencia aparte del numero , para ver si en la electronica hay de esos. y aprovechando tambien si me pueden explicar que es un bufer inversor gracias de antemano

SALUDOS!!!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola crisman

Pues a ver si hay: 74LS92, 74LS93, 74LS191, 74LS161, 74LS160, 74LS192, 74LS190. Etc.
Buffer inversor es un circuito que refuerza una señal y la invierte.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman (Jul 23, 2010)

muchisimas gracias MrCarlos me a ayudado bastante solo unas cuantas cosas mas.
el buffer inversor podria ser el 74ls04 verdad?
y con respecto al integrado 74ls90 cual podria usar para hacer un contador y cuales serian los pines en el integrado para remplazar el 74ls90 aqui le dejo el circuito para que me comprenda mejor.

en el circuito donde dice 74ls90 cuales serian los pines en el 74ls192 (por ejemplo) que deberia usar para que haga la misma funcion que el 74ls90 gracias de antemano y gracias por todo

SALUDOS!!!!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 23, 2010)

Hola crisman

Para que el 74LS192 funcione como el 74LS90 deberás hacer varias conexiones.
Veamos el 74LS192: Las terminales llamadas L’s se conectan a tierra, (9, 10, 1, 15), los pulsos se aplican a la terminal llamada Clock (5), las terminales llamadas DN y LD se conectan al positivo de la fuente (4, 11) la terminal llamada CL se conecta a tierra (14), las terminales Q1, Q2, A4, Q8 corresponden a las terminales 1, 2, 4, 8, del 74LS90.
Nota que en la imagen que adjuntaste la terminal llamada 8 se conecta a la entrada Clock del siguiente contador,... en cambio con el 74LS192 se conecta la terminal llamada C (12) a la terminal del siguiente contador llamada UP (5).

Así funcionaría el 74LS192 como el 74LS90

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crisman (Jul 25, 2010)

muchisimas gracias MrCarlos con esa informacion que me dio me salvo la vida tecnicamente hablando le agradesco que halla dedicado tiempo a responder y ayudarme que Dios lo bendiga mucho.
SALUDOS!!!!!


----------

